# Xikar Xi1, Xi2, Xi3 cutters - what's the diff?



## Registered Offender (Oct 28, 2011)

I treated myself to a Xikar Xi2 cutter and it has been working great. But I did purchase the least expensive one I could find. Are the more costly ones any better? Xikar provides the Rockwell number and type of stainless used in the Xi2, but there is no mention of the materials used in the Xi1 and Xi3 models. Is one paying for fancier designs and more exotic materials in these models? (And there's nothing wrong with that. It's always nice to help yourself to a little fancy every once in a while).


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

I have an Xi3 and you can really tell the difference when you hold it in your hand and pick up an Xi or Xi2 in your other hand. The materials are different. At least on the outside aesthetics. You still get a quality cutter with lifetime warranty so I don't think it really matters which one you get. Get the one you like the most. Visit their website and check it out. Tons of great eye candy on there.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Jake is absolutely correct... They're is no difference in the blade quality, they're all the same. Only difference is what the rest of the cutter is made from... Rest assured yours cuts just as well as the more expensive one :biggrin:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea my Room 101 and my zebrawood both cut the same but the zebrawood is made with better mats


----------



## ashwarrior (Jan 11, 2012)

good to know i always wondered what the differences were


----------

